
Alexei Leonov, the first human to walk in space, has died - sohkamyung
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/alexei-leonov-died-cosmonaut-first-man-to-walk-in-space-dead-age-85-cause-of-death-not-released-2019-10-11/
======
Starwatcher2001
I met him in 2003 in the UK when he was doing a lecture tour. His colleague
was translating into English for us, and every now and then they'd rattle away
between themselves in Russian, causing my friend's wife to giggle.

After the talk they did a photo session, and she spoke to them. "You have an
interesting accent, where you from?" Asked one of them in Russian.
"Siberia..."

Apparently they'd been jesting all the way through: "You can't tell them
that...", "You watch me..."

RIP Alexei, space hero and nice guy as well.

------
twoodfin
Leonov was an aspiring artist as well as a cosmonaut. I remember standing in
awe for some minutes when I first saw his sketch from Voskhod 2[1] a couple of
decades ago.

He also wrote and illustrated _I Walk in Space_ , a Soviet children's book
that fortunately has an English translation[2].

[1] [https://www.itsnicethat.com/news/first-drawing-in-space-
cosm...](https://www.itsnicethat.com/news/first-drawing-in-space-cosmonauts-
science-museum)

[2] [https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/46726725-i-walk-in-
sp...](https://www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/46726725-i-walk-in-space)

------
protomolecule
Alexey Leonov was also supposed to be the commander of the first Soviet lunar
mission.

He and David Scott (Apollo 15) together have written a book 'Two Sides of the
Moon: Our Story of the Cold War Space Race.'

[https://www.amazon.com/Two-Sides-Moon-Story-Space-
ebook/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/Two-Sides-Moon-Story-Space-
ebook/dp/B00FUX7RUI)

------
readhn
Imagine yourself alone in space, unable to get back into the space
station....having to open up your spacesuit to bleed air ... His Balls were
made of steel. RIP Alexei Leonov:

"Connected to the Voskhod by an 18-foot-long tether, Leonov spent 12 minutes
floating outside before struggling to get back inside his spacecraft. In the
vacuum of space, his suit had ballooned to the point that it would not fit
through the hatch. After opening a valve to bleed off pressure, Leonov finally
managed to squeeze back inside.

------
sizzzzlerz
Given the state of Soviet engineering at that time along with the pressure to
get a spacewalk before the Americans, I can't help but believe that the
probability that Leonov would not come home must have been huge and yet, he
did his job. As an American, I have tremendous respect for our astronauts in
that era but that respect is certainly earned by the Soviet men and women who
went into space.

~~~
MayeulC
Unfortunately, others weren't so lucky. The story of Vladimir Komarov [1] is
heartbreaking.

[1] [https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/astronaut-vladimir-
komarov-...](https://rarehistoricalphotos.com/astronaut-vladimir-komarov-man-
fell-space-1967/) (that specific account contains a bit of graphic imagery).

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Particularly the why in the closing paragraph.

------
ivanb
He was also blessed by the gift of painting
[https://zen.yandex.ru/media/muzey_budushego/jivopis-
kosmonav...](https://zen.yandex.ru/media/muzey_budushego/jivopis-kosmonavta-
alekseia-leonova-5aae438f48c85ec0e085a998)

------
sohkamyung
From Roscosmos [1]

[1] [http://en.roscosmos.ru/21012/](http://en.roscosmos.ru/21012/)

------
nathancahill
If you like alternative/experimental music, check out The Race for Space by
Public Service Broadcasting.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Race_for_Space_(album)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Race_for_Space_\(album\))

------
kingkawn
Met him about ten years ago while we were both in the hospital. He kept saying
in heavily accented English to anyone who came within 15 feet, “first in
space!”

Edit: ten years, not fifteen. Who can keep track anyway?

~~~
egor598
Sorry, but I am going to call this a pile of BS. Do you really have any proof
of this? I am really surprised that you are upvoted on this, considering that
on HN everyone requires proof of some sort (most of the time). One of his
latest interviews was with EuroNews in 2017
([https://youtu.be/2qEM6Unzsm4](https://youtu.be/2qEM6Unzsm4)), and he sounded
very impressive for his age, in comparison with what you are trying to convey.
And I am sure (judging from his multiple interviews), he could keep track of
his time much better than you are anyways. P.S @kingkawn - do you have any
interviews/profiles with any major news companies to prove your creds for
verification to substantiate your claims?

~~~
kingkawn
Nope, just my own life. You can take it or leave it however you want, doesnt
change that I lived it.

~~~
gdy
That doesn't count for much.

------
thrillgore
Vichnaya Pamyat, and godspeed.

------
m0zg
"If the minimization of risks becomes the main goal of a scientist, engineer,
or a government official, there will be no progress and everything will just
stand still".

Said the guy who almost died and had to bleed off pressure from his spacesuit
into space to get back into the airlock. Godspeed, Alexei Arkhipovich, may the
ground be as light as a feather, as they say in Russia.

------
algodaily
What an amazing life he had.

------
Haga
Salut to those who gunned themselves to the abyss, entrusting their life's to
a thin film of technology bubbled around a raw heap of chemical energy.

------
danschumann
Well, if people go to mars and cook Chinese food, they will be the first
humans to WOK in space! -Dad joke out

